# King Pigeon Rescuer Needs Help!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

There are currently 5 king pigeons at SF ACC, 2 at WCA (in Sacramento) and here's the latest in my inbox.

_Hello,
>
> We have 4 white king pigeons that have been up for adoption here at the
> Peninsula Humane Society shelter for over 3 months. We are concerned
> that when our busy season rolls around in the Spring, there will be no
> aviary space for these 4 guys. We would love to find them a foster or
> permanent home so that they can get out of the shelter. If you know
> anyone who could take these pigeons, please let us know.
> Thanks so much!
>
> Marisa Burman
> Exotic Animal Specialist
> Peninsula Humane Society/SPCA
> (650) 340-7022 x354_


I'm full up (with 10 available for adoption plus all the ones I've adopted) and can't take any more in until I place some. There are also 4 at Andy's Pet Shop in SJ.

Please reach out to your friends and relatives and colleagues, especially those living in the more rural and suburban areas. Ask them to tell their friends and relatives and colleagues about these lovely birds. I'll gladly send you a flyer I have (don't know how to attach it here) that can be distributed. You can also send folks to www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo.

They make great pets (much better suited to most pet bird owners than psittacines because they're quiet, don't bite, don't scream or chew and are less demanding of stimulation). 

These birds are at a very real risk for euthanasia.

Thank you for all that you're already doing and a special thanks in advance for anything extra that you can manage.



Overwhelmedly yours,


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

These are some of the most fun pigeons to have, they're generally so docile and sweet and usually make very nice pets. Most of them have been raised for generations in small cages (often for eating) and are therefore calm and not good fliers. They would do very well in a nice-sized cage with a chance to stroll around the room and stretch sometimes. They adjust easily to pigeon diapers and I think they are great "starter" pets for older children and families to have. They are true "gentle giants" and get along well with all types of other pigeons. I've never had one that was mean or a bully.

I'm so frustrated on your behalf, Elizabeth. . .probably a dumb question, but have you tried posting on Craigslist lately? Sometimes someone good will pop up. If you don't have time and want me to do it, let me know. I am past my "legal" limit and would take some anyway but *really *don't have the room, mine are comfortable now but I always have to be careful of overcrowding.  Every day my mind is turning this problem over and over, trying to find a solution. We need more rescues.


----------



## Rodridg (Jan 3, 2009)

I currently have Modenas and Homers and would love to add some Kings to my loft. I could probably handle up to 20 additional birds. Problem is - you're in California and I'm in Georgia. Do you know any reasonable way to get them cross country?

Rodney


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*1/12 Update*

Thank you, Maryjane and yes, I keep a pretty steady presence on craiglist (when flaggers leave me alone) both in SF/SJ & Sacramento.

And you're absolutely right to know your limits! I could physically squeeze more birds in but it would be bad for them and for the ones I've already committed to! 

Placing kings is a numbers game. I need to reach out to high numbers of people to find the few that have room for and interest in some. They are great birds and those who do adopt them really enjoy them.

Rodney- Two years ago I drove to South Carolina... hmmm. How GREAT is your loft?!

Yesterday I was at SF ACC to pick up and transport 5 roosters to rescue. I had to leave the 5 kings behind. Made me very sad.

When I got home, I got word that FIVE MORE KINGS came into SF ACC after I left. 

I can drive kings to Reno, Southern CA and LV. Come on, people... your home's not a castle without a king!


----------



## Rodridg (Jan 3, 2009)

Rodney- Two years ago I drove to South Carolina... hmmm. How GREAT is your loft?!


It's GREAT enough that I could easily add 20 more birds to the 30 or so Homers and 6 Modenas that are there now and they wouldn't be noticed. And I'm considering refurbing an older barn/shed/pen that I used for chickens a few years back that would accomodate several hundred more. Not that I want that many. Space is not what holds me back, but feed costs. Ready to head east? 

Seriously, if you can somehow get them here, or arrange shipping, I'll take them in.

Rodney


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are a few organizations where long haul truck drivers will transport animals and also one where private pilots will transport. I don't have any of the links handy but will post back in a bit if I can find the information. Perhaps it is time to look into something like this for getting pigeons to a good home. That or try to raise the money to ship them (though the weather would not be good enough to ship in many areas of the country right now). Or perhaps raising even more money to ship via Delta Dash or a similar service.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Click this link to see some of the Yahoogroups that are dedicated to rescue transport: http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=animal+transport

I suspect some "education" would be needed to develop enthusiam for transporting pigeons, but I'll bet we could do it!

Here's a couple more: http://pilotsnpaws.org/

http://www.animalrescueflights.org/

http://beardie.net/bone/rescue_links.html

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not just ship them? Is it a weather issue?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> Why not just ship them? Is it a weather issue?


It's weather at this time of year and also expense .. we have a member here willing to take 20 Kings .. the cost of shipping that many Kings would be hefty even if the weather cooperated. I'm just looking for other ways to get birds needing homes to the homes available. 

Free is always cheaper than wholesale, so if it is possible to get a free ride for one bird, a few birds, or 20 birds .. that's a good deal. The dollars that would have been spent on shipping/transport can then go towards food, veterinary care, and meds ..

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

What about setting up some kind of Pigeon Transport Fund?

I wonder if you could get the guys at eggbid to add some kind of "add a $1 donation to the Rescue Pigeon Transport Fund to your ad fee" or something, make it an easy Paypal thing. I'd pay it. Think about all the auctions on there... You'd have money for pigeon shipping in no time. And at the shows? When you walk in there could be a little table set-up so folks could drop a buck in a jar or whatever. I don't know. Seems we could all give a little back to help pidgies in need. Man, even if every member on here donated one dollar. I dunno. Just a thought. Then Elizabeth can just go shipping Kings all over the place.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Karijo-

I think that's a brilliant idea and absolutely agree that breeders and bird show-goers, etc. could really help by giving back to pigeons through a rescue fund (I'd use as little as possible for transport but vet money is ALWAYS needed).

I'm in the rescue end of it (and that only by accident!) and totally unfamiliar with eggbids and such. I was going to write grants and raise funds for MickaCoo that way but I'm TOTALLY overwhelmed with outreach and adoption efforts.

MickaCoo IS a 501(c)3 and would REALLY benefit from this sort of help. Would you be willing to give it a shot? Even if you just made one connection, every little effort helps. I could hook you up with Mickaboo's Fundraising Director for technical info/details. MickaCoo doesn't have a Fundraising Director yet... just me


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I would love to help! As soon as year-end tax garbage is over (I do accounting and bookkeeping to pay the bills bleah), I will have some free time and be happy to help out and try and find some ways to get these Pidgies some funding.

I could even make some pidgie merchandise on CafePress and let any proceeds go towards Mickacoo. Let's see what we can come up with once my work schedule settles down next month!  Glad to be of some help!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm trying to post big smiley icons but something's wonky...

trying again!


----------

